# Επισκευή Λευκών Οικιακών Συσκευών > Φούρνος & Εστία > [Miele] Θραύση εσωτερικού τζαμιού πόρτας φούρνου Miele H5140E

## stelakis1914

Καλησπέρα σας.

Εκεί που περιμέναμε να ψηθεί το ωραίο κυριακάτικο φαγητό μας, ακούστηκε ένας θόρυβος στην κουζίνα που έκανε την μητέρα μου να χάσει 10 χρόνια από την ζωής της. Μόλις πλησιάσαμε είδαμε να έχουν εκτοξευθεί παντού στον χώρο θρύμματα τζαμιών από το εσωτερικό κρύσταλλο του φούρνου που είχε καταστραφεί.

Ρωτάω εσάς τους πιο έμπειρους για το πόσο πιθανό είναι να συμβεί κάτι τέτοιο σε μια ηλεκτρική συσκευή εταιρείας που μόνο στο όνομα θεωρείται κορυφαία. Η ηλεκτρική κουζίνα είναι εκτός εγγύησης αφού έχει αγοραστεί πριν 6,5 χρόνια.
Για εμένα προσωπικά είναι κάτι που δεν θεωρείται αποδεκτό αφού προκύπτουν σημαντικές παραλείψεις σε θέματα ασφαλείας που προκαλούν τεράστιους κινδύνους. Τι θα γινόταν δηλαδή αν η μητέρα μου εκείνη την στιγμή πλησίαζε τον φούρνο; Είναι δυνατόν τζάμια που κατασκευάζονται με προδιαγραφές να αντέχουν 800 βαθμούς κελσίου να ανατινάζονται στους 200;

Θα ήθελα την συμβουλή σας γιατί είμαι έτοιμος να επισκεφτώ την αντιπροσωπία της συγκεκριμένης εταιρείας το συντομότερο και να απαιτήσω εξηγήσεις από κάθε αρμόδιο και να φτάσω και μέχρι και στην μητρική εταιρεία προκειμένου να βγάλω άκρη. Σας ευχαριστώ.

DSC00650.jpgDSC00656.jpgDSC00658.jpg

----------


## diony

Ο μόνος λόγος που έτυχα κάποιες φορές να σπάσει τζάμι ,  πιθανό χαλάρωμα* ή* φθορά του μεντεσέ *ή* των μεντεσέδων της πόρτας , με αποτέλεσμα κατά τη χρήση να τρίβονται επάνω στο τζάμι , σε νορμάλ κατάσταση η απόσταση τους από το τζάμι ξεκινάει  σε κάποιες μάρκες από 2-3 ΜΜ


Επίσης στα σημεία που εφάπτεται το εσωτερικό τζάμι με το μέταλλο της πόρτας , υπάρχουν κάποια λεπτά αποστατικά από τεφλόν τα οποία παρεμβάλλονται ανάμεσα και προστατεύουν το τζάμι , αν μετακινήθηκαν ή χάθηκαν σε κάποιο καθάρισμα (εννοώ καθάρισμα με την πόρτα *ξεμονταρισμένη* και όχι το επιτόπιο κλασικό καθάρισμα )

----------


## stelakis1914

Οι μεντεσέδες είναι σε καλή κατάσταση αφού κλείνουν την πόρτα "σφιχτά" χωρίς να παρουσιάζουν σημάδια χαλάρωσης. Μέσα από τις φωτογραφίες φαίνεται ότι οι μεντεσέδες δεν έρχονται σε επαφή με το εσωτερικό τζάμι αφού είναι δίπλα από αυτό.

Από την κάτω οριζόντια πλευρά της πόρτας το τζάμι πατάει πάνω σε μαύρες πλαστικές βάσεις ενώ στην απέναντι πλευρά πατάει σε διαμήκη γκρι ελαστική τσιμούχα. Από τα όσα μπορώ να δω, εκτιμώ ότι πρέπει να υπάρχει αστοχία υλικού στο πυρίμαχο τζάμι.

DSC00660.jpgDSC00661.jpgDSC00662.jpg

----------


## diony

Ναι πιθανό να υπάρχει αστοχία υλικού , η φωτογραφία μου θυμίζει παρμπρίζ αυτοκινήτου που στα καλά καθούμενα διαλύονται

Αφού δε συμβαίνει τίποτε από αυτά που ανέφερα ,  ενημέρωσε την επίσημη αντιπροσωπεία και ανάλογα τι θα σου πούνε , σίγουρα δεν είναι να το πληρώνεις εσύ τα τζάμια από όλες τις επώνυμες κουζίνες είναι αρκετά ακριβά

----------


## stelakis1914

Ναι βέβαια αυτό θα κάνω το συντομότερο. Δεν είμαι διατεθειμένος σε καμία περίπτωση να πληρώσω τα παράλογα ποσά που συνήθως ζητάνε.

----------


## chipakos-original

> Ναι βέβαια αυτό θα κάνω το συντομότερο. Δεν είμαι διατεθειμένος σε καμία περίπτωση να πληρώσω τα παράλογα ποσά που συνήθως ζητάνε.


Εγώ δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω πως γίνεται όλα τα προβλήματα ή μάλλον τα περισσότερα να βγαίνουν σε ακριβές και επώνυμες Neff Miele συσκευές. Δύο τινά κατά την γνώμη μου μπορεί να συμβαίνουν ή κυκλοφορούν πολλά επώνυμα στην αγορά ή είναι μάπα το καρπούζι.......Το ότι την έχει την κουζίνα 6,5 χρόνια δεν σημαίνει ότι πρέπει έτσι χαλαρά να σπάει το τζάμι. Τι να σου κάνω ?? μόνο στο εξωτερικό τους κάνουν μήνυση έτσι και με το παραμικρό . Εδώ στην Ελλάδα βρήκαν και τα κάνουν. Ας ήσουν Γερμανία Αμερική και θα σου λεγα εγώ,το φαγητό να μην έψηνε καλά η κουζίνα θα έτρωγαν μήνυση.

----------


## stelakis1914

Έχεις απόλυτο δίκιο Δημήτρη. Ο πατέρας μου έγινε έξω φρενών με την έκρηξη που έγινε στην κουζίνα. Ο καημένος έκανε χρόνια να ξεχρεώσει την ανακαινισμένη κουζίνα του με τα πανάκριβα ηλεκτρικά της miele. Νόμιζε τότε ότι αγόρασε ότι καλύτερο μπορούσε αλλά η πλήρης απογοήτευση δεν άρχισε να επέλθει.

Αν έσπαγε και το εξωτερικό τζάμι δηλαδή τι θα γινόταν; Θα καρφωνόντουσαν τα γυαλιά σε ότι έμψυχο και άψυχο υπάρχει μέσα στο σπίτι;

----------


## p270

στην δικη μου για το εξωτερικο τζαμι ζητουσαν 265 ευρω ελεος

----------


## chipakos-original

> στην δικη μου για το εξωτερικο τζαμι ζητουσαν 265 ευρω ελεος


Καλά δεν το συζητώ για την αξία και τις παράλογες τιμές αυτό είναι άλλο θέμα αλλά αυτό που συνέβη δεν είναι βλάβη, δεν κατατάσσεται στις βλάβες αλλά στην αστοχία υλικού που άντε να το αποδείξεις όταν για τόσα χρόνια δεν υπήρξε πρόβλημα και ξαφνικά έσπασε. Δεν ξέρω τι να πω.Κι ο αδερφός μου ξαπόστειλε πλυντήριο δεν θυμάμαι ποια από τις δύο επώνυμες μάρκες ήταν όταν του ζήτησαν 350 ευρώ για την πλακέτα.

----------


## stelakis1914

Από τώρα φαντάζομαι ότι δεν θα βγάλω άκρη με τον τοπικό αντιπρόσωπο. Θα στείλω κι ένα email στην επίσημη εταιρεία της Miele να δω τι άποψη έχουν για αυτό.

----------


## Gaou

του γαμπρου μου του εχουν σπάσει δύο φορές . και μαλιστα την μια το αλλαξανε και ξανασπασε αμεσα....! με την Miele παιδια δεν θα βγάλετε ακρη . δυστηχως οι χειρότεροι απο όλες τις γερμανικές σε θέματα υποστήριξης . αλλα δεν εχει βρεθει ένας δικηγόρος να τους ξεπατώσει....! 

παντως κατα την αποψή μου ψάξε και σε εταιρια που φτιάχνουν τζάμια, καθότι εκει δεν θα το πληρώσει χρυσό.

----------


## stelakis1914

Στον γαμπρό σου σε πόσο καιρό έσπασε το τζάμι; Το κάλυψαν στην εγγύηση ή του ζήτησαν να πληρώσει;

Για την ώρα έστειλα email στην ελληνική αντιπροσωπία με κοινοποίηση στα αγγλικά στην μητρική εταιρεία. Θα περιμένω να δω την απάντηση τους και αν δεν βγάλω άκρη θα απευθυνθώ όπως πολύ σωστά ανέφερες σε νομικό για τα περαιτέρω.

----------


## Gaou

> του ζήτησαν να πληρώσει;
> .


δεν του ζήτησαν τπτ απλα του ειπαν ότι δεν το πληρώνυουν αυτοι . το πρώτο τζάμι έσπασε μετά απο κάποια χρόνια λειτουργίας το δευτερο μετά απο μήνες.....!

----------


## vasilimertzani

Και οχι τίποτα αλλο.πανε και οι μπριζολες

----------


## stelakis1914

Άστα να πάνε με αυγά την βγάλαμε τελικά την Κυριακή  :Biggrin:

----------


## vagvag1

Ο κύριος λόγος που έσπασε είναι γιατι κάποια φορά χτυπήθηκε το τζάμι στο κλείσιμο..Προφανώς απο το ταψί.Υπάρχει και η περίπτωση της ύπαρξης φυσσαλιδος στο τζάμι εκ κατασκευής.

----------


## stelakis1914

Χτυπήματα από ταψιά, κουτάλες και άλλα παρόμοια αποτελούσαν τις δικαιολογίες της εταιρείας για να αποφύγουν την αντικατάσταση. Όταν ένα τζάμι κοστίζει τόσο ακριβά και περνάει από τόσους ελέγχους, μόνο αν έχει κατασκευαστικό ελάττωμα ή δεχθεί χτύπημα από βαριοπούλα μπορεί να έρθει σε αυτήν την κατάσταση.

----------

